# muzzleloader info



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I am looking at getting a muzzleloader does anybody have any good information to get me headed in the right direction as to what they have or like about theres. Anything anybody would do differently when buying another one. All info including ammo ect would help me out alot. Not looking at spending alot of money and dont need all the bells and whistles. Just looking for something to get me started. thank you


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Are you looking for a modern kind with a scope and the whole nine yards, or the old fashion cap and ball?


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I am looking for a modern one. I dont believe in south dakota you can use a scope for hunting deer so I wouldnt need a scope.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Honestly, I dont know much in that field. I have always used a cap and ball style. Thats all I have ever used. I know I should probably get with the new program, but I just love that feeling of going back in time. Sorry I wasnt any help. Im sure someone else on here will chyme in.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

My first gun was a .50 cal. muzzleloader and it's still the gun that I use for deer exclusively. It's a Knight DISC, it's a discontinued model but Knight still makes some damn nice guns besides the DISC. It's a very accurate gun and the sights are amazing. I've beat on that thing more than a gun should be beaten on, dropped 20 feet to the ground, rolled through mud, plugged with snow and dirt, everything Minnesota has to offer beating up a gun, this one's been through it. It still fires more accurately than most others out there. I hunt with guys that hunt with T/C's and CVA's and all I have to say from experience with those guns is don't cheap out and get a CVA. The T/C's are very nice guns, ask the majority of people who own an inline muzzleloader and they'll say that T/C has some top quality stuff. If I where to recomend an inline muzzleloader to someone who will be shooting without a scope, it would be one of these ones right here in order from best to not so best[imo]:

http://www.knightrifles.com/catalog.asp ... E%20HUNTER

http://www.knightrifles.com/catalog.asp ... ISCExtreme

http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/omega.php

The second one is basically the same thing as the one I have, but a bit newer style. They're all real tack drivers in the world of muzzleloaders and would all be extremely great rifles.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Also, the first one I listed is probably out of your price range if you're looking for low price. Look for the Knight Extreme and the T/C Omega with a blued barrel and synthetic stock and they'll be right around $300. They're very great guns especialy for $300, you won't be sorry.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey thanks for the information I was looking at the cva on Cabelas I think I will take a closer look at them now. Is there another site somewhere that I could compare some muzzelloaders. I dont live close to a cabelas or a scheel or gander mountain so pretty much doing most of my looking online. thanks again for the help


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a T/C omega .50 cal. I shoot 777 pellets. I shoot powerbelts .245 gr, 295 gr. and now .338 gr. I use 2 pellets (100gr.).

This set up works great. I have shot many deer and hopefully this fall a bear.

I am comfortable shooting with open sites at 100 yards. I can hit a pie tin every time at 100 yards.

So it all depends on what you want to spend. The gun costs about $300. Box of 777 pellets is about $30 for 100 pellets. The bullets are about $20 for 15 bullets. Primers are about $10 for 100 primers.

Then I would recommend getting a starter kit. They will have cleaning supplies, bullet starters, cleaning jag, patches, solvent, etc. CVA has a great starting kit for about $50.

So a complete start up cost is about $400-$450.

I recommend getting a 209 primer muzzleloader that does not require a disc or jacket of any sort on the primer. The only reason why is that there is another part in the system that can go wrong. Example...jacket is not on correctly or completly.... Lose the jacket or disc.... Fumbling around with the disc or jacket.....etc.

I hope this helps.

Chuck


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks that does help a bunch. any information will help since I really have no clue about this type of shooting. thanks again
:beer:


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

I bought a CVA about 7 years ago and just got a bad deal, ended up having to send the thing back, bad barrel. However I've talked to a lot of people that have liked theirs and have had no problems. I have a T/C encore now and I love it, If you trying to stay cheap a T/C omega would be a good choice, dont think I would personally go with blued finish though, rusts way to easy with black powder. Knight also makes a hell of a gun, very accurate but kinda spendy, and I hate there lame primer discs that you have to have.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

There is good starter kit offered by Cabela's for the T/C Omega. It is like $280. Just look it up online.

I would recommend getting a stainless barrel.

All you will need to get started other than what is offered in this kit are more bullets, powder, primers and most important is more cleaning patches!

When I clean mine I use about 10 patches. Now that is after shooting about 5 rounds. I hope this helps.

On the CVA's. They are good guns. But others I have talked with have had some minor problems with them. Like hinges breaking, needing new breach plugs after a few years, sights falling off.

But They are good guns. These might just be some isolated examples.

Chuck


----------

